# 동생이 몇 명이에요?



## Hyperpolyglot

I learned this question 동생이 몇 명이에요?
meaning "how many younger siblings do you have?"
I wonder why is it not 동생이 몇 명있어요?
 I thought 있다 means to exist, to have, but 이다 means to be?


----------



## ouuugg

동생이 몇 명이에요? and 동생이 몇√명 있어요?(give a space after 명 in this sentence) both have the same meaning. Either is okay.


----------



## CharlesLee

이다 = to be as a complement only.

있다 = to exist, to have.


----------

